# 2015 Diesel DPF - Reduced Power - Zero Warning and Out Of Town - HELP



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

When you shut the car off as the message came up, it's possible you interrupted the early stages of a regen (the part when extra fuel is just starting to get dumped in to build up the heat). It is believed that interrupting this stage causes the Full DPF warning immediately because the added fuel hasn't fully been utilized/burnt off. It's detailed more in this post. It's unfortunate that GM didn't implement some sort of indicator light to show that a regen is occurring or just beginning, but I can understand why as it may just be confusing to the average driver who doesn't know any better.

If this is the case, though, all you'll need is a manual regen which the dealer can do, but it will cost you a bit. Alternatively, you can buy a Bluetooth OBDII device and an app that @Snipesy has created to run a manual regen yourself.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pfw_dfw said:


> $8K for a transmission, and now this all within a year.


Woah, woah, woah - what's this little gem buried in the post about?


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Woah, woah, woah - what's this little gem buried in the post about?


Luckily I had an extended warranty. But, the transmission was $5800 by itself. The rest was the rental car fees until the transmission arrived. Still part of the total cost of installation.

P.S. The mechanic at the Chevrolet dealer in Denton, Texas left three of four X-Member bolts loose that required ME to tighten them up at home. When I lifted the car to do an oil change the X-Member was loose and dropped a quarter inch. Half of the plastic RIV Bolts were missing.

Since the installation power and mileage are both off. Power feels down by at least 19% Mileage HAS DROPPED from 47 - 48 @75 mph AVERAGE to 41 - 43 mpg max. In town was 31-32 and is now 26 - 28mpg as well. Normally I commute 110 miles to work and 110 miles home three times a week. When home I drive 20-30 miles per weekend running errands.

Great QC guys!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

pfw_dfw said:


> Luckily I had an extended warranty. But, the transmission was $5800 by itself. The rest was the rental car fees until the transmission arrived. Still part of the total cost of installation.
> 
> P.S. The mechanic at the Chevrolet dealer in Denton, Texas left three of four X-Member bolts loose that required ME to tighten them up at home. When I lifted the car to do an oil change the X-Member was loose and dropped a quarter inch. Half of the plastic RIV Bolts were missing.
> 
> ...


So in other words, you did not pay for a transmission?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

sailurman said:


> So in other words, you did not pay for a transmission?


...and crickets.... as expected.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It sounds like it _would_ have been $5800...which means...if that trans goes...I am replacing...not the dealer.

Ugh.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

LiveTrash said:


> When you shut the car off as the message came up, it's possible you interrupted the early stages of a regen (the part when extra fuel is just starting to get dumped in to build up the heat). It is believed that interrupting this stage causes the Full DPF warning immediately because the added fuel hasn't fully been utilized/burnt off. It's detailed more in this post. It's unfortunate that GM didn't implement some sort of indicator light to show that a regen is occurring or just beginning, but I can understand why as it may just be confusing to the average driver who doesn't know any better.
> 
> If this is the case, though, all you'll need is a manual regen which the dealer can do, but it will cost you a bit. Alternatively, you can buy a Bluetooth OBDII device and an app that @Snipesy has created to run a manual regen yourself.


There was no message at all.

As luck would have it. It has happened again today. No Message. REDUCED POWER popped up and when I scanned it 3 messages. DPF Full Hard Coded. DFP Full, and pending DPF full. I am so sick of this POS.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Same issues dog again, and after a manual Regen, engine power is still reduced. WTF do I have to do to get the POS to run right?


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

sailurman said:


> So in other words, you did not pay for a transmission?


I did pay for it. I paid $3400 for an extended warranty. I paid $150 deductible. Therefore, the cost to me was $3,550 on a $5500 bill.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Assuming it isn’t really full, I would guess you have a problem with the DPF pressure sensors.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Assuming it isn’t really full, I would guess you have a problem with the DPF pressure sensors.


Would that cause it to stay in Reduced Power mode?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

pfw_dfw said:


> Would that cause it to stay in Reduced Power mode?


im not an expert on these cars, however I know that usually on diesels the ECU uses differential pressure to calculate DPF capacity.

I would think that if the sensor is telling the ECU that it is full, it will continue to stay in limp mode until the value returns to normal and the fault can be reset.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pfw_dfw said:


> Would that cause it to stay in Reduced Power mode?


if it thinks its full, yes

mine said full, went into reduced mode, dropped it off at dealer, rented a car and drove the 300 miles home

dealer replaced some stuff under warranty, regened it, told me the dpf needed replacing

drove the rental back, and began driving the car home one gear down to keep temps up

after 90 miles the dpf cleared itself and the car drove perfect the next 4000 miles until i deleted it

new dpf my arse


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pfw_dfw said:


> I did pay for it. I paid $3400 for an extended warranty. I paid $150 deductible. Therefore, the cost to me was $3,550 on a $5500 bill.


Yeeesh thats some medical billing level of bs.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

It's true though.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Edit, nevermind


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Edit, nevermind


Now I am curious.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Now I am curious.


I made a comment asking about something already answered.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

pfw_dfw said:


> I did pay for it. I paid $3400 for an extended warranty. I paid $150 deductible. Therefore, the cost to me was $3,550 on a $5500 bill.


Technically, since the Extended Warranty was paid for prior to any failure the $150 deductible was your total expenditure for the event. Your math may be off a bit though in your formulation. Was the car financed when you purchased it? If yes, was the Extended Warranty part of the package? See where I'm going


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

pfw_dfw said:


> There was no message at all.
> 
> As luck would have it. It has happened again today. No Message. REDUCED POWER popped up and when I scanned it 3 messages. DPF Full Hard Coded. DFP Full, and pending DPF full. I am so sick of this POS.


Thought you were done with your POS 6 months ago?


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

sailurman said:


> Technically, since the Extended Warranty was paid for prior to any failure the $150 deductible was your total expenditure for the event. Your math may be off a bit though in your formulation. Was the car financed when you purchased it? If yes, was the Extended Warranty part of the package? See where I'm going


Paid is paid. Rude is rude. See where I'm going with that Slick?
But, technically, the $3550 when fully amortized is $4,411.20.

See Dick. See Dick try to be a bully. Don't be like Dick. Don't talk math to an engineer; you'll lose every time.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry if you are butt hurt over your mistakes in life. Name's not Dick by the way ...  Have a pleasant week and stay healthy Frances.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

sailurman said:


> Sorry if you are butt hurt over your mistakes in life. Name's not Dick by the way ...  Have a pleasant week and stay healthy Frances.


LMAO Slick. Stop projecting your issues onto others. Stay on track if that's possible Karen.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Now I am curious.


Finally back in town after my weeks work. I did a regen last week and upon completion got a Reduced Power Warning. Checked PIDs and got a "High Temperature" reason for the Reduced Power Warning PID.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pfw_dfw said:


> Finally back in town after my weeks work. I did a regen last week and upon completion got a Reduced Power Warning. Checked PIDs and got a "High Temperature" reason for the Reduced Power Warning PID.


Hmm any DTC?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

... he'll be back in a few months to spit snot balls at everybody.


----------

